# Pepe navarro se folla a la vasca Emma García en directo.



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Ha entrado en directo pepe navarro porque van a entrevistar a la ivonne reyes la que se la folló otro y le cargo el hijo. 

Ha acusado a TELECIRCO de:

Acuerdos de vasile para pagar a los invitados en ESPECIE y más de doscientos INVESTIGADOS EN LA OPERACIÓN DE LUXE.

NADA MÁS LO HA DICHO le han llevado a NEGRO.

Os recomiendo verlo. 

Cortesía del forero @pifiado 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (17 Abr 2022)

BROOOOTAL

¿Hace cuánto?

En la IPTV se puede rebobinar, quiero verlo


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Censura total en TELECIRCO. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> BROOOOTAL
> 
> ¿Hace cuánto?
> 
> En la IPTV se puede rebobinar, quiero verlo



Ahora mismo en VIVA LA VIDA. 


Lo estarán borrando, andaban los directores maricones con el Culo prieto nada más pepe navarro ha nombrado la bicha. 

Operación de luxe. 

Jajajaja 
Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Monsieur George (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ha entrado en directo pepe navarro porque van a entrevistar a la ivonne reyes.
> 
> Ha acusado a TELECIRCO de:
> 
> ...





Lo acabo de ver. Ni lo han despedido...  Ha empezado a hablar la Emma García como si tal cosa, y Pepe Navarro ya no estaba en abierto...


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Abr 2022)

Es Telecirco, ya sabes, OTAN güena y Putin malo malísimo, ponte las cacunas y mete a una panda de ukras en tu casa.
Así se resume esa mierda de programación mental.

Nunca verás ahí, que acaban de tomar Mariupol.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Es Telecirco, ya sabes, OTAN güena y Putin malo malísimo, ponte las cacunas y mete a una panda de ukras en tu casa.
> Así se resume esa mierda de programación mental.
> 
> Nunca verás ahí, que acaban de tomar Mariupol.



Jajajaja, tal cual camarada 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

El director maricon RAÚL PRIETO gritando como loca por el fondo del plato y acto seguido llevan a negro a pepe navarro.

Operación de luxe, grande pepe Navarro



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (17 Abr 2022)

Pues como no lo haya grabado alguien en directo, dudo que lo podamos ver en diferido, porque Mediaset subirá el vídeo a la web cortado.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pues como no lo haya grabado alguien en directo, dudo que lo podamos ver en diferido, porque Mediaset subirá el vídeo a la web cortado.



Ya están en ello 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ahora mismo en VIVA LA VIDA.
> 
> 
> Lo estarán borrando, andaban los directores maricones con el Culo prieto nada más pepe navarro ha nombrado la bicha.
> ...



Bueno, a negro no ha sido porque era una llamada. No ha sido tan impactante.

Lo demás es cierto

Mencionó la Operación, a la Productora, al Vasile y al otro

No hizo falta más, había alguien en el estudio chillando que cortaran la llamada, pero no era ninguno de los que salian en el plató en imagen

¿Quién es el misterioroso? ¿Un mandamás? ¿O un mindundi que ha visto peligrar su puesto?


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Bueno, a negro no ha sido porque era una llamada. No ha sido tan impactante.
> 
> Lo demás es cierto
> 
> ...



La maricona de la fabrica de la tele.

Raúl prieto. Ese es el que gritaba como loca. 

Los que están detrás detrás de la operación de luxe. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ha entrado en directo pepe navarro porque van a entrevistar a la ivonne reyes.
> 
> Ha acusado a TELECIRCO de:
> 
> ...



¿Pero Pepe Navarro sigue vivo? Esto no le va a gustar nada a @renko y su secta.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> ¿Pero Pepe Navarro sigue vivo? Esto no le va a gustar nada a @renko y su secta.



Joder acaba de disparar un misil a TELECIRCO en la línea de flotación que ríete del que disparo Ucrania.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tanchus (17 Abr 2022)

El caso es que Pepe Navarro parece un tío despierto e inteligente. No entiendo cómo se pudo follar a pelo a la putilla sudamericana esa. Y ya lo de negarse a hacerse la prueba de paternidad y admitir así _de facto_ que el hijo que esperaba la ppf esa era suyo... hay que ser gilipollas.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> El caso es que Pepe Navarro parece un tío despierto e inteligente. No entiendo cómo se pudo follar a pelo a la putilla sudamericana esa. Y ya lo de negarse a hacerse la prueba de paternidad y admitir así _de facto_ que el hijo que esperaba la ppf esa era suyo... hay que ser gilipollas.



Porque era joven y tenía la polla caliente y la otra era una calienta..... 

Y el se creía JULIO IGLESIAS. 

Y JULIO SOLO HABRÁ UNO. 

Grande Julio. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El gostoso (17 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Es Telecirco, ya sabes, OTAN güena y Putin malo malísimo, ponte las cacunas y mete a una panda de ukras en tu casa.
> Así se resume esa mierda de programación mental.
> 
> Nunca verás ahí, que acaban de tomar Mariupol.



Como la mayoría de este foro @Giles Amaury presidiendo la desinformación, mediante y el subnormal de @djvan mamando polla otanista


----------



## El gostoso (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Porque era joven y tenía la polla caliente y la otra era una calienta.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Más adrenalina, más coca, te coges a la pancha y la trinchas.


----------



## Antiparticula (17 Abr 2022)

Operación DeLuxe.

Esto promete más que la operacion especial de Putin.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo acabo de ver. Ni lo han despedido...  Ha empezado a hablar la Emma García como si tal cosa, y Pepe Navarro ya no estaba en abierto...



Empezaron con problemas de sonido que es lo que hacen siempre para JUSTIFICAR la censura y corte de la mísma. 

Siempre es igual. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> La maricona de la fabrica de la tele.
> 
> Raúl prieto. Ese es el que gritaba como loca.
> 
> ...



¿Pero esa trabaja también los domingos?

Tremendo


----------



## Covid-8M (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El director maricon RAÚL PRIETO gritando como loca por el fondo del plato y acto seguido llevan a negro a pepe navarro.
> 
> Operación de luxe, grande pepe Navarro
> 
> ...


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Operación DeLuxe.
> 
> Esto promete más que la operacion especial de Putin.








Operación Deluxe y los cambios en Sálvame: el principio del fin de un escándalo inaceptable







www-lavanguardia-com.cdn.ampproject.org





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DUDH (17 Abr 2022)

A ver marujonas (¿Burbujeros viendo telecirco?  ¿En serio? ) resumid muy resumido qué es eso de pago en especies ¿les taladraban el ano a los invitados?


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

La cara de la UXUE vasca un poema.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> La cara de la UXUE vasca un poema.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Esa no sabe ni por dónde le viene el aire


----------



## zirick (17 Abr 2022)

Canal de rojos y maricones. Yo no lo habría definido mejor.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> A ver marujonas (¿Burbujeros viendo telecirco?  ¿En serio? ) resumid muy resumido qué es eso de pago en especies ¿les taladraban el ano a los invitados?



Siempre vigilando, a veces te sorprende.

Le pagan en especie llevándoles a programas, para que no lleven a TELECIRCO a los tribunales. 

Si se los follán no lo sé, pero imagina de todo en ese estercolero. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Esa no sabe ni por dónde le viene el aire



Pues tiene un chaletako encima de la concha en donosti.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Aquí os lo explica todo.

Les invitan a programas y les pagan en especie para que no ejerzan la acusación particular contra TELECIRCO y la fábrica de la tele. 










'Sálvame' se aferra a blanquear a los famosos que espió


El miércoles se cumplieron 23 años del nombramiento de Paolo Vasile (68) como consejero delegado de Mediaset. Dos décadas repletas de éxitos de audiencia gracias a formatos...




www.elmundo.es





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> El caso es que Pepe Navarro parece un tío despierto e inteligente. No entiendo cómo se pudo follar a pelo a la putilla sudamericana esa. Y ya lo de negarse a hacerse la prueba de paternidad y admitir así _de facto_ que el hijo que esperaba la ppf esa era suyo... hay que ser gilipollas.



Negarte a hacerte una prueba de paternidad no tiene porqué ser "prueba tácita" de que eres el padre.

Simplemente puede ser por orgullo y no dar la satisfacción a la otra parte de hacer su juego al decir que algo ocultas al negarte a hacerte la prueba.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Negarte a hacerte una prueba de paternidad no tiene porqué ser "prueba tácita" de que eres el padre.



Ya, pero solo si eres el puto AMO supremo como JULIO IGLESIAS.

AQUÍ el juez jodio a navarro y le adjudicó el Hijo de otro. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ya, pero solo si eres el puto AMO supremo como JULIO IGLESIAS.
> 
> AQUÍ el juez jodio a navarro y le adjudicó el Hijo de otro.
> 
> ...



El hijo no de Pepe Navarro ?


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El hijo no de Pepe Navarro ?



Que cojones va a ser su hijo.

Se lo adjudicó un juez por no hacerse las pruebas de paternidad. 

Ella se hizo las pruebas y lo sabía y el también después de tomar adn del supuesto hijo y le da efectivamente que es hijo de otro. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Que cojones va a ser su hijo.
> 
> Se lo adjudicó un juez por no hacerse las pruebas de paternidad.
> 
> ...



Joder flipo con este país, de verdad que cada día flipo más.

Solo hay putas que tragan hasta la garganta y cocainómanos.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder flipo con este país, de verdad que cada flipo más



Fue culpa suya porque se creyó julio Iglesias y la otra era GOLFILLA PREMIUM.

Y el juez un HDLGP. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Fue culpa suya porque se creyó julio Iglesias y la otra era GOLFILLA PREMIUM.
> 
> Y el juez un HDLGP.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Joder pero un juez puede hacer eso ?
(Dudo ya de que mi pregunta sea retórica)


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder pero un juez puede hacer eso ?
> (Dudo ya de que mi pregunta sea retórica)



En este país SI. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## |||||||| (17 Abr 2022)

¿Soy el único que pensaba que era el director de la DGT que le dio un calentón y se folló a la dientes?


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que pensaba que era el director de la DGT que le dio un calentón y se folló a la dientes?



Ese es Pére Pére.

Jajajaja 

Y se habría jodido la polla contra las costillas de la vasca. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spica (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder pero un juez puede hacer eso ?
> (Dudo ya de que mi pregunta sea retórica)



Incluso desenterrar a una celebridad mundial que lleve 50 años muerto porque una cualquiera diga que es su padre.

*La Audiencia Provincial reconfirma que no es hija del pintor surrealista*










La mujer que pidió exhumar el cuerpo de Dalí no es su hija, afirma la fundación del genio español


La Fundación Dalí informó que tras recibir las pruebas de ADN del pintor español Salvador Dalí, se concluye que Pilar Abel no es la hija biológica del artista. | Mundo | CNN




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Fue culpa suya porque se creyó julio Iglesias y la otra era GOLFILLA PREMIUM.
> 
> Y el juez un HDLGP.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



El padre es un pepero exministro, es de sobra conocido.Si ves al hijo de la fulana( está era cara) se parece a su padre de joven


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No es hiciera falta mucha adrenalina y mucho coca para cepillarse Ivonne Reyes de joven eh



Tenía la misma cara de dibujo animado, pero un polvo o dos con desprecio tenía.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elCañonero (17 Abr 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pues como no lo haya grabado alguien en directo, dudo que lo podamos ver en diferido, porque Mediaset subirá el vídeo a la web cortado.



Imposible que sabiendo que los medios tienen esa limitación tan obvia no haya gente que no tenga servidores grabando el streaming en directo para cuando pasan este tipo de cosas


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> El padre es un pepero exministro, es de sobra conocido.Si ves al hijo de la fulana( está era cara) se parece a su padre de joven



Joder y de que exministro es ?


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> El padre es un pepero exministro, es de sobra conocido.Si ves al hijo de la fulana( está era cara) se parece a su padre de joven



Lo desconocía. 

Pepero que rima con cara plana? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie_69 (17 Abr 2022)

Alguien hace un resumen de 2 o 3 parrafos para noobies? no se ni quien es pepe navarro ni emma garcia ni la especie


----------



## fenderman (17 Abr 2022)

Viva la Vida corta en directo una llamada de Pepe Navarro tras arremeter contra Ivonne Reyes: "Has engañado a tu hijo, atrévete a decir el nombre del padre"


El director de Viva la Vida obligó a cortar la llamada




www.lne.es


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Alguien hace un resumen de 2 o 3 parrafos para noobies? no se ni quien es pepe navarro ni emma garcia ni la especie



Que suerte.

Aún virgen. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (17 Abr 2022)

Pepe Navarro habrá grabado la conversación, pues ya sabía que le iban a cortar. Investigad su Twitter, etc.


----------



## djvan (17 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Como la mayoría de este foro @Giles Amaury presidiendo la desinformación, mediante y el subnormal de @djvan mamando polla otanista



Lávate la boca antes de nombrarme gentuza..

Esto no va de la otan o no otan va se un putin crimínal que ha atacado Ucrania únicamente porque Zelenski ganó por el descontento del pueblo y querer acabar con la casta y la oligarquía rusa que mangoneaba en Ucrania.

Y también va de hijos se Puta como tú, seguidores de stalin y del Imperialismo ruso de izquierdas que simula no serlo para que tu mensaje genocida cale en la gente que no tiene dos minutos para ver en internet porque quieren matar a Zelenski y como empezó todo a los pocos meses de que ganara las elecciones movilizando a gente por YouTube para quitarse de encima la lacra de la urss.

sabes porque te acuerdas de mi.. porque cada vez que mientes y manipulas limpiando la lmagen de rusia te quito la careta..


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pepe Navarro habrá grabado la conversación, pues ya sabía que le iban a cortar. Investigad su Twitter, etc.



Siempre hacen lo mismo.

Empiezan a simular fallos de sonido para cortar.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Lávate la boca antes de nombrarme gentuza..
> 
> Esto no va se otan o no otan va se un putin crimínal que ha atacado Ucrania únicamente porque Zelenski ganó por el descontento del pueblo y querer acabar con la casta y la oligarquía rusa que mangoneaba en Ucrania.
> 
> Y también va se hijos se Puta como tú, seguidores de stalin y del Imperialismo ruso de izquierdas que simula no serlo para que tu mensaje genocida cale en la gente que no tiene dos minutos para ver en internet porque quieren matar a Zelenski y como empezó todo a los pocos meses de que ganara las elecciones movilizando a gente por YouTube para quitarse de encima la lacra de la urss



Te meto una nuke nucelar y te saco del hilo más rápido que al cómico.
Al tema. 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Con esos dientes? 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (17 Abr 2022)

Estaba buena Ivonne, q tiempos!
aún se conserva pero tiene la cara más inflada y algo diferente, el tiempo pasa para todos.

y la del minuto 9 q pongo aquí, tremendo espécimen. Diana, material para matrimonio.


----------



## fenderman (17 Abr 2022)

Venga, ahora lo están poninedo


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

Pepe Navarro no es el subnormal que destrozo su carrera con el caso Alcacer??? Que encima preñó a una zorra y se negó a hacerse pruebas de paternidad??? VALIENTE IMBECIL!!! Y vosotros aún veis la tele??? No sabia ni que aún salía ese idiota. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Joder joder, será por el apellido porque sabes que es vasca no? 
Tendría que haber puesto TAMBIÉN al final del título de post 

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Con tu permiso al post principal. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)

Pues como la mayoría de famosas de la tele y cine


----------



## El gostoso (17 Abr 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No es hiciera falta mucha adrenalina y mucho coca para cepillarse Ivonne Reyes de joven eh



Ya, estaba buenísima, pero quitando eso, me refiero en el programa, casado y con el guión en el camerino, pues te calientas, te pones nervioso, estás con adrenalina y te la follas a lo bestia


----------



## Charlie_69 (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Que suerte.
> 
> Aún virgen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



especie sera SEXO, y yo se mucho de SEXO, pero quien era la guarra de t5 q se prostituia?


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> especie sera SEXO, y yo se mucho de SEXO, pero quien era la guarra de t5 q se prostituia?



En los 90 se descubrió que varias presentadoras de la televisión de aquella época estaban implicadas en redes de prostitucion de lujo. Yo recuerdo aún algunos nombres como Natalia…, Ivonne…, Arancha…, Malena…la lista era larga. Hasta decían que las habían grabado con cámaras ocultas y que una de ellas había pactado ayudarlos a cazarlas con cámaras si a ella no la metían en el asunto , encima de puta traidora. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Circo para los borregos.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Circo para los borregos.



Ni lo dudo pero a veces es gustoso.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Atotrapo (17 Abr 2022)

Me recuerda al vídeo de TeleMadrid con la mujer que hace el empleo más antiguo del mundo con el corten corten


----------



## Felson (17 Abr 2022)

Está viendo Crónicas Marcianas desde el otro el lado, el de la Tierra.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ha entrado en directo pepe navarro porque van a entrevistar a la ivonne reyes la que se la folló otro y le cargo el hijo.
> 
> Ha acusado a TELECIRCO de:
> 
> ...



Pepe también se folló a Ivonne en su prime.

Solo que la dejó preñada otro.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (17 Abr 2022)

"quereis cortar la llamada?!" jojo


----------



## bondiappcc (17 Abr 2022)

Bueno, ¿dónde se puede ver esta nutrición?


----------



## DarkNight (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ha entrado en directo pepe navarro porque van a entrevistar a la ivonne reyes la que se la folló otro y le cargo el hijo.
> 
> Ha acusado a TELECIRCO de:
> 
> ...



Pagar en especie que es? Putas, chaperos y coca?


----------



## Ordel (17 Abr 2022)

Vaya polvo echó Pepe, si pudiera volver atrás se la menearía


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Pagar en especie que es? Putas, chaperos y coca?



Pagarte en programas lo que tendrían que hacer en el juzgado.

Lo que citas incluido. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Vaya polvo echó Pepe, si pudiera volver atrás se la menearía



El polvo sería bueno, lo malo fue el hijo de otro que se dejó endiñar.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Bueno, ¿dónde se puede ver esta nutrición?



Post inicial, tienes vidrio. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tovarovsky (17 Abr 2022)

Mema Guarricía tiene chaletaco en la concha? pasa datos!!


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Abr 2022)

*Jamas entendere por que los afectados por esta casqueria diarreosa no ponen DEMANDAS POR LO PENAL POR TODO LO ALTO A LA CADENA, A SUS RESPONSABLES, A LOS PRESENTADORES Y A TODO REPUTISIMO DIOS, HASTA HUNDIRLOS EN LA MIERDA PARA SIEMPRE*


----------



## Can Pistraus (17 Abr 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> El caso es que Pepe Navarro parece un tío despierto e inteligente. No entiendo cómo se pudo follar a pelo a la putilla sudamericana esa. Y ya lo de negarse a hacerse la prueba de paternidad y admitir así _de facto_ que el hijo que esperaba la ppf esa era suyo... hay que ser gilipollas.



Buah, no conoces a las panchas. Si las españolas son putas, esas ni te cuento.


----------



## tovarovsky (17 Abr 2022)

El director de la DGT empotrando a la vasca del chalete o al ex de benidorm? no se entiende naa este lio de pollas, chocholocos y calentones noventeros.


----------



## Decipher (17 Abr 2022)

Se oye "Podeis cortar la llamada". A nombrado a la "Fábrica de la tele" que es la fabrica de la basura, menuda mafia que son las televisiones y sus productoras.


----------



## |||||||| (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Con esos dientes?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Los jefazos de Telecinco le dan al BDSM y les gusta que les castiguen las pollas a base de raspárselas con las paletas. 

El dentista de la Emma es un héroe. Lo que rascará de esos esmaltes.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (17 Abr 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Jamas entendere por que los afectados por esta casqueria diarreosa no ponen DEMANDAS POR LO PENAL POR TODO LO ALTO A LA CADENA, A SUS RESPONSABLES, A LOS PRESENTADORES Y A TODO REPUTISIMO DIOS, HASTA HUNDIRLOS EN LA MIERDA PARA SIEMPRE*



Ya está denunciado.Hay 139 perjudicados que han empezado a personarse. Comenzó con la denuncia Chayo Mohedano y su marido hace ya años. Se ha seguido investigando y se ha llegado a la "Operación Deluxe".


----------



## DarkNight (17 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que Ivonne, de joven, estaba buena. Era una buena Puta


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Abr 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Ya está denunciado.Hay 139 perjudicados que han empezado a personarse. Comenzó con la denuncia Chayo Mohedano y su marido hace ya años. Se ha seguido investigando y se ha llegado a la "Operación Deluxe".



Deberian juntarse todos ellos y montar una plataforma, afectados por la telediarrea, y que entre todos pidieran miles de millones de indemnizaciones y cientos de años de penas de carcel para el vasile, el maricon del tomate, y toda la puta escoria de esa cadena


----------



## NIKK (17 Abr 2022)

Que sinverguenza la emma, "aquí todos tienen derecho a hablar" dice y le han cortado la llamada descaradamente.


----------



## tovarovsky (17 Abr 2022)

psicópatas dementes que deberían ser ajusticiados sumariamente.


----------



## Decipher (17 Abr 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Que sinverguenza la emma, "aquí todos tienen derecho a hablar" dice y le han cortado la llamada descaradamente.



A la Emma esta se le ha subido la familla de la telemierda a la cabeza. Con lo bien que vive del chiringuito menopáusico de la prensa del higado no lo va a soltar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

NO ME HE ENTERADO DE NADA

IGNORO HILO


----------



## MAESE PELMA (17 Abr 2022)

MEN0S M4L KE NO HESTAMOS EN RUXIA


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder y de que exministro es ?



Venga vamos a marujear, Javier Arenas,es sabido.Mirad fotos de Arenas de joven y del hijo.Ya se comento por aquí y otros sitios hace años.


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo desconocía.
> 
> Pepero que rima con cara plana?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



No Zaplana se follaba a otras putas, como la que estuvo casada con el hermano de la Obregón,no sé el nombre.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El polvo sería bueno, lo malo fue el hijo de otro que se dejó endiñar.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Nunca entenderé porque se negó a la prueba de paternidad si estaba seguro de que no era suyo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Nunca entenderé porque se negó a la prueba de paternidad si estaba seguro de que no era suyo.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Porque se creía Julio iglesias.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Porque se creía Julio iglesias.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Que se la follaba es sabido de todos así que se hace la prueba y sale de dudas, negarse fue absurdo y mas sabiendo que ella era ( y es) una puta que se acostaba con cualquiera por dinero, había muchas posibilidades de que no fuese suyo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pues tiene un chaletako encima de la concha en donosti.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Mas bien en la zona de hospitales/ Oriamendi donde viven todos los coñotontos premium de la ciudad.


----------



## tovarovsky (17 Abr 2022)

la Venezuelas tenia que medrar y teniendo contrato en la telemierda uso sus herramientas,de jijijajeo, coño, tetas y culo para sacarse unas pelas, ser conocida y vivir de cuatro mangarranes con viruta que metían el chorizo en sus bujeros


----------



## Chortina de Humo (17 Abr 2022)

Es muy grave que me importe tres cojones?


----------



## Black Jack (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Negarte a hacerte una prueba de paternidad no tiene porqué ser "prueba tácita" de que eres el padre.
> 
> Simplemente puede ser por orgullo y no dar la satisfacción a la otra parte de hacer su juego al decir que algo ocultas al negarte a hacerte la prueba.



Anda que no. Es prueba de dos cosas, una que eres el padre o lo crees, y dos que eres tonto del culo, porque cualquier juez ante inconparecencia otorga la paternidad y eso lo sabe cualquiera.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Anda que no. Es prueba de dos cosas, una que eres el padre o lo crees, y dos que eres tonto del culo, porque cualquier juez ante inconparecencia otorga la paternidad y eso lo sabe cualquiera.



Que la ley sea una mierda no quiere decir que pruebe un hecho fáctico.

La ley podrá decir que eres el padre, imponerte obligaciones, pero no tienes porqué ser el padre biológico y por lo tanto se trata de una ley injusta.

Que un borracho te llamé ladrón y no te defiendas, por el motivo que sea, no te convierte en ladrón.

Ese es el problema de esta sociedad, dónde nos creemos que lo dice un juez de mierda ha de ser tomado como dogma de fe.
Así nos va.


----------



## Black Jack (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que la ley sea una mierda no quiere decir que pruebe un hecho fáctico.
> 
> La ley podrá decir que eres el padre, imponerte obligaciones, pero no tienes porqué ser el padre biológico y por lo tanto se trata de una ley injusta.
> 
> ...



No digas sandeces. La cosa está clarísima: ¿no te haces la prueba? pues apechuga, a pagar manutención y a dar motivos a todo el mundo de que sabes que eres el padre. Todo lo demás que dices no tiene sentido.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> No digas sandeces. La cosa está clarísima: ¿no te haces la prueba? pues apechuga, a pagar manutención y a dar motivos a todo el mundo de que sabes que eres el padre. Todo lo demás que dices no tiene sentido.



Dime porque no se aplica CON JULIO IGLESIAS.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Flures911 (17 Abr 2022)

Hay que ser Charo, pero Charo con ISO 9002 para.ver semejante bazofia de programa.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Hay que ser Charo, pero Charo con ISO 9002 para.ver semejante bazofia de programa.



No, siempre puedes sacar momentos gustosos, hoy fue uno de ellos. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Flures911 (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No, siempre puedes sacar momentos gustosos, hoy fue uno de ellos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, te lo compro pero es patético ese puto programa.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Bueno, te lo compro pero es patético ese puto programa.



Todo TELECIRCO lo es pero ver joderse al enemigo a veces reconforta.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black Jack (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Dime porque no se aplica CON JULIO IGLESIAS.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



¿Que no? pues claro que sí.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Porque era joven y tenía la polla caliente y la otra era una calienta.....
> 
> Y el se creía JULIO IGLESIAS.
> 
> ...



Si ,... preguntale a Javier Santos como es Julio Ygl€sias .


----------



## AH1N1 (17 Abr 2022)

*Pepe navarro se folla a la vasca Emma García*

Y tampoco se va a hacer cargo del hijo?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (17 Abr 2022)

dice tenemos derecho a escuchar... y le cortan.
hice bien desintonizando esa cadena de maricones.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Si ,... preguntale a Javier Santos como es Julio Ygl€sias .



Julio Iglesias es el puto AMO.

Otra cosa es que sea padre de este chaval que es CRISTALINO que lo es.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No, siempre puedes sacar momentos gustosos, hoy fue uno de ellos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Y es más, todas las señoras que solo ven esas bazofias de t5 y no se manejan con youtube ( porque los youtubers de salseo han sido los únicos que llevan tiempo informando y la prensa solo cuando ha sido un clamor han empezado a contarlo...ellos sabrán por qué) se acaban de enterar hoy que hay un procedimiento penal contra productora, presentadores y colaboradores por PRESUNTAMENTE sobornar a policias para obtener datos restringidos de famosos(antecedentes penales, atestados policiales, informes médicos.....).


----------



## Capitán Walker (17 Abr 2022)

TeleCirco: Nido de putas y de maricones.


----------



## gpm (17 Abr 2022)

Lo he visto y ha sido un puntazo cuando se oye cortar la llamada...


----------



## 21creciente (18 Abr 2022)

Lo de la operación deluxe se los lleva por delante


----------



## Decipher (18 Abr 2022)

Osea que la "crisis de Salvame" no era solo de audiencias, también era por estas mierdas.









Las mentiras de la operación Deluxe: "Es el final de La Fábrica de la Tele. 'Sálvame' se ha acabado"


Tras el comunicado de La Fábrica de la Tele, surgen nuevas informaciones sobre las mentiras de la productora.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Decipher (18 Abr 2022)

Gustavo González, de conseguidor con sueldazo a cabeza de turco de 'Sálvame'


"Gustavo González está hecho polvo psicológicamente", así describe el entorno del paparazzi cómo ha pasado esta semana, desde que La Otra Crónica desvelara en...




www.elmundo.es













'Sálvame' se aferra a blanquear a los famosos que espió


El miércoles se cumplieron 23 años del nombramiento de Paolo Vasile (68) como consejero delegado de Mediaset. Dos décadas repletas de éxitos de audiencia gracias a formatos...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vanderwilde (18 Abr 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> El caso es que Pepe Navarro parece un tío despierto e inteligente. No entiendo cómo se pudo follar a pelo a la putilla sudamericana esa. Y ya lo de negarse a hacerse la prueba de paternidad y admitir así _de facto_ que el hijo que esperaba la ppf esa era suyo... hay que ser gilipollas.



Bueno... Si hoy se cogiesen a todos los cornuos que están tragando con el hijo de otro, y le pusieran bombillitas en los cuernos, ya no se veía más la noche.

Y ojo, que casi cualquier coño es más inteligente que la mayoría de los cerebros de los hombres.


----------



## arangul (18 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Es Telecirco, ya sabes, OTAN güena y Putin malo malísimo, ponte las cacunas y mete a una panda de ukras en tu casa.
> Así se resume esa mierda de programación mental.
> 
> Nunca verás ahí, que acaban de tomar Mariupol.



quien paga manda









El Gobierno ‘salva’ con 15 millones en subvenciones a las televisiones privadas


El Ejecutivo dará cumplimiento a una de las peticiones que le habían trasladado las televisiones privadas. Atresmedia y Mediaset ganaron en 2019 un total de 118 y 211 millones de euros




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Rovusthiano (18 Abr 2022)

Oye, pues yo también me la pinchaba... Menuda milf...


----------



## Romu (18 Abr 2022)

En la España cañí hay dos polvos que han salido infinitamente rentables para las señoras y terriblemente caros para los señores.

El primero, Jezulín de Ubrique torero que ha tenido que apechugar con el via crucis de la madre de su hija que literalmente se ha forrado gracias a rentabilizar ese polvo hablando durante décadas mal de él, de su familia política, de la mujer de su ex .
El segundo, Pepe Navarro y su tozudez a no hacerse la prueba de paternidad para demostrar que ese hijo no es de él. Nadie entiende ese via crucis por el que ha querido pasar voluntariamente el periodista. Por cierto..... de que vive Yvonne REyes??


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (18 Abr 2022)

¿pero por qué habláis de estas gilipolleces de marujas y maricones?


----------



## mullban (18 Abr 2022)

¿Y qué esperabais de Telecinco?


----------



## Kristoffcash (18 Abr 2022)

Un inútil...anda que no hacerse la prueba, de anormal de manual...ahora a tragar de la jetoncia...se lo ha buscado por bobo.
Y ahora despotricar de Telahínco??Pues claro que es un lodazal, pero coño, él de vez en cuando va a ver si remueve la mierda ahí..Cínico es poco...
A mamarla.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

La Yvonne parece una chochona.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ha entrado en directo pepe navarro porque van a entrevistar a la ivonne reyes la que se la folló otro y le cargo el hijo.
> 
> Ha acusado a TELECIRCO de:
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo tiene derecho a hablar...













Jajajajajajaja


----------



## Rompehuevos (18 Abr 2022)

cuando la mierda es de los demas hay jolglorio y recreacion en todos los aspectos , les sueltan sus mierdas en directo y la emma se hace la loca y empieza a hablar mas alto para que le corten rapido para que la gente que no sepa de que va el tema no se entere


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (18 Abr 2022)

Jjjaaajjj me encanta Navarro con un par!! La puta Sudaca, siempre fué una yonki barriobajera puta barata, en el juego de la oca y allá donde la pusieran, siempre iba calentando..


----------



## Viviendo Digno (18 Abr 2022)

Y estos son los que luego te quieren contar la verdad sobre pandemias, guerras, crisis, etc...


----------



## BogadeAriete (18 Abr 2022)

De que vive Pepe Navarro? Lleva 30 años sin dar palo al agua. Debió invertir lo del Mississippi en latunes y fondos de himbersion. 
Pero vamos hace falta ser gilipollas que te encaramen un hijo que no es tuyo todo por negarse a hacerse la prueba de paternidad. Tenía un 50.50 %.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Todo el mundo tiene derecho a hablar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unos más que otros, por lo que parece.


----------



## Don Redondón (18 Abr 2022)

segundo 40, se oye de fondo, quereis cortar la llamada, quereis cortar la llamada.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> segundo 40, se oye de fondo, quereis cortar la llamada, quereis cortar la llamada.



La maricona de la fabrica de la TV. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

No sé si es impresión mía pero a Pepe Navarro parece que le tienen ganas hace tiempo, las altas esferas.

¿Removió algún avispero durante su época en la tele?


----------



## chortinator (18 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Bueno, a negro no ha sido porque era una llamada. No ha sido tan impactante.
> 
> Lo demás es cierto
> 
> ...





Que mandamas?? Un maricon de mierda que estaba en el salvame, no se si estara metido tambien en la operacion deluxe.

No creo que peligrw el puesto, ese pone el culo y yale llevan a otro lugar


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No sé si es impresión mía pero a Pepe Navarro parece que le tienen ganas hace tiempo, las altas esferas.
> 
> ¿Removió algún avispero durante su época en la tele?



Las niñas violadas y asesinadas de alcaser.

Te parece poco?

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Las niñas violadas y asesinadas de alcaser.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Yo no sé si fue eso, o qué, pero hace tiempo que no trabaja, y me parece un gran profesional pese a que a nivel personal no me acaba de caer bien. Por otra parte, parece que animan a la tía esa a salir en la tele, cuando su hijo tiene ya no sé cuántos años y esta historia es más vieja que el sol.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo no sé si fue eso, o qué, pero hace tiempo que no trabaja, y me parece un gran profesional pese a que a nivel personal no me acaba de caer bien. Por otra parte, parece que animan a la tía esa a salir en la tele, cuando su hijo tiene ya no sé cuántos años y esta historia es más vieja que el sol.



Pero la llevan porque está en el expediente de luxe y la están pagando en especie para que no les lleve a juicio, lo explique más atrás. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pero la llevan porque está en el expediente de luxe y la están pagando en especie para que no les lleve a juicio, lo explique más atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿El Expediente Deluxe es de gente a la que Telecinco dañó de alguna manera?


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Abr 2022)

Lo de Pepe Navarro es acojonante
Si el hijo de Ivonne reyes y ella tuvieran dignidad y supieran que es hijo de el como el cordobés me hago la prueba de ADN y lo demuestro sólo por qué no insulten a mí madre.
Pero para mí que ella o no está segura o sabe q no es de el
Sólo hay dos casos q se q son hijos de pe el cordobés hijo y el hijo de julio iglesias.
Conozco un caso de una persona cuyo padre biológico le abandonó pero estaba reconocido.Los dos eran solteros 
La madre no reclamo nada al padre si señores hay mujeres así.
Pues el padre biológico quería desheredar al hijo.
Pues los hermanos quisieron que se hiciera una prueba de paternidad.
Hay q decir que esta persona es el clon de un medio hermano parecían gemelos.
Ok está persona le dijo al padre ok me hago la prueba de ADN se que tú eres mi padre pero vete preparando pq la demanda que te voy a poner por injurias tenia pruebas que vas a flipar.
El hdgp del padre dijo que no jaaaa.
Pues pq sabía q era su hijo.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿El Expediente Deluxe es de gente a la que Telecinco dañó de alguna manera?



Efectivamente, son gente investigada en todas las facetas de su vida PRIVADA de forma ilegal por la productora LA FABRICA DE la TV y un policía que tenían en nómina.









'Sálvame' se aferra a blanquear a los famosos que espió


El miércoles se cumplieron 23 años del nombramiento de Paolo Vasile (68) como consejero delegado de Mediaset. Dos décadas repletas de éxitos de audiencia gracias a formatos...




www.elmundo.es





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CaCO3 (18 Abr 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> ¿El Expediente Deluxe es de gente a la que Telecinco dañó de alguna manera?



Por lo que he entendido es gente a la que esa productora ha investigado ilegalmente. Para que no denuncien, les pagan bajo cuerda llevándolos a la tele.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo de Pepe Navarro es acojonante
> Si el hijo de Ivonne reyes y ella tuvieran dignidad y supieran que es hijo de el como el cordobés me hago la prueba de ADN y lo demuestro sólo por qué no insulten a mí madre.
> Pero para mí que ella o no está segura o sabe q no es de el
> Sólo hay dos casos q se q son hijos de pe el cordobés hijo y el hijo de julio iglesias.



Ella sabe que no es de el al 100% porque tomó muestras de pepe de manera oculta. 

Luego pepe hizo lo propio pero ya tarde, cuando el juez ya le había enchufado al hijo. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Por lo que he entendido es gente a la que esa productora ha investigado ilegalmente. Para que no denuncien, les pagan bajo cuerda llevándolos a la tele.



Eso es.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tovarovsky (18 Abr 2022)

Si Pepo Naguarro no fuese un mangina demasiado apegado a sus bienes materiales, haría lo que tiene que hacer con esas pelandruscas empoderadas zanjando de una tacada la humillación y el desgaste moral y económico al que le someten. En el fondo parece ser que los beneficios de tener una cuenta corriente bien cargada y su calidad vital superan al problema generado por las denuncias falsas.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Si Pepo Naguarro no fuese un mangina demasiado apegado a sus bienes materiales, haría lo que tiene que hacer con esas pelandruscas empoderadas zanjando de una tacada la humillación y el desgaste moral y económico al que le someten. En el fondo parece ser que los beneficios de tener una cuenta corriente bien cargada y su calidad vital superan al problema generado por las denuncias falsas.



Pepe navarro ganó mucha mucha pasta puede tirarse toda su vida sin trabajar.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CaCO3 (18 Abr 2022)

Lo más lamentable de este asunto es que el periodismo de mierda hispanistaní use estas ilegalidades para llenar de contenidos programas de cotilleos. Nada de desemascarar corruptelas políticas o comites de expertos inexistentes u otros asuntos serios: mierdas de Sálvame es por lo que delinquen.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Bueno... Si hoy se cogiesen a todos los cornuos que están tragando con el hijo de otro, y le pusieran bombillitas en los cuernos, ya no se veía más la noche.
> 
> Y ojo, que casi cualquier coño es más inteligente que la mayoría de los cerebros de los hombres.



Leí una vez que en un barrio de Londres habían hecho pruebas de paternidad anónimas a todos los niños y salía un 30 % aproximado de bastardos.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Lo más lamentable de este asunto es que el periodismo de mierda hispanistaní use estas ilegalidades para llenar de contenidos programas de cotilleos. Nada de desemascarar corruptelas políticas o comites de expertos inexistentes u otros asuntos serios: mierdas de Sálvame es por lo que delinquen.



Es pasto para el pueblo efectivamente, pero que entre que han matado a la mayor parte de su público con las vacuñas y que ya la gente les tiene mucho asco están que no levantan cabeza.

El grupo mierdaset está bastante jodido.

Ojo que los otros contrarios de diarrea 3 no son mejores. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Ahora entenderéis porque personajes que no son de actualidad aparecen en la isla de famosos, supervivientes y similares.

Ejemplo el cantante Francisco.

Fue un pago de silencio en ESPECIE. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Efectivamente, son gente investigada en todas las facetas de su vida PRIVADA de forma ilegal por la productora LA FABRICA DE la TV y un policía que tenían en nómina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tenía ni idea de esto. Pero hablan de penas de cárcel si se confirman las acusaciones.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No tenía ni idea de esto. Pero hablan de penas de cárcel si se confirman las acusaciones.



Es que son delitos muy graves a los que se enfrentan.

Pero quieren taparlo y que los borregos no se enteren. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Es que son delitos muy graves a los que se enfrentan.
> 
> Pero quieren taparlo y que los borregos no se enteren.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



¿Las acusaciones son de revelación de secretos?


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Las acusaciones son de revelación de secretos?



Si efectivamente.

La pena de prisión a la que se enfrentan los imputados es "de entre 1 y 3 años por delito de revelación de secretos, y es individual para cada víctima, por lo que a falta del informe de acusación del fiscal, se podría hablar de penas de hasta 100 años de prisión, todo ello sin contar la cifra a la que podría ascender las multas"

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JimTonic (18 Abr 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> El caso es que Pepe Navarro parece un tío despierto e inteligente. No entiendo cómo se pudo follar a pelo a la putilla sudamericana esa. Y ya lo de negarse a hacerse la prueba de paternidad y admitir así _de facto_ que el hijo que esperaba la ppf esa era suyo... hay que ser gilipollas.




lo comprenderias si llega la tia y por tu cumpleaños te regala un trio con marlene morreau


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (18 Abr 2022)

Vaya meneo tenia la doña cuando la época del crónicas marranas y tal …


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Abr 2022)

Pues no sé si el hijo sabe q no es su padre muy denigrante.
A mí me daría vergüenza.


----------



## Vnsky77 (18 Abr 2022)

Esa cadena es basura.


----------



## remerus (18 Abr 2022)

Censura descarada, carcel ya para los directivos de t5.


----------



## BogadeAriete (18 Abr 2022)

En su época se follo como un máster a todas las pvercas de sus programas, respect.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si efectivamente.
> 
> La pena de prisión a la que se enfrentan los imputados es "de entre 1 y 3 años por delito de revelación de secretos, y es individual para cada víctima, por lo que a falta del informe de acusación del fiscal, se podría hablar de penas de hasta 100 años de prisión, todo ello sin contar la cifra a la que podría ascender las multas"
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



En principio la revelación de secretos no supera los 3 años de prisión, pero hay muchas personas que podrían haber sido víctimas, lo cual convierte un delito en principio no grave, en algo que realmente entraña consecuencias serias.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En principio la revelación de secretos no supera los 3 años de prisión, pero hay muchas personas que podrían haber sido víctimas, lo cual convierte un delito en principio no grave, en algo que realmente entraña consecuencias serias.



Es que son casi 200 los investigados.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> En su época se follo como un máster a todas las pvercas de sus programas, respect.



A la veneno también?

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## notengodeudas (18 Abr 2022)

Romu dijo:


> En la España cañí hay dos polvos que han salido infinitamente rentables para las señoras y terriblemente caros para los señores.
> 
> El primero, Jezulín de Ubrique torero que ha tenido que apechugar con el via crucis de la madre de su hija que literalmente se ha forrado gracias a rentabilizar ese polvo hablando durante décadas mal de él, de su familia política, de la mujer de su ex .
> El segundo, Pepe Navarro y su tozudez a no hacerse la prueba de paternidad para demostrar que ese hijo no es de él. Nadie entiende ese via crucis por el que ha querido pasar voluntariamente el periodista. Por cierto..... de que vive Yvonne REyes??



Te dejas el polvo real y campechano de Bárbara Rey


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Te dejas el polvo real y campechano de Bárbara Rey



Más caro le salió el último al bribón.

Más de 68 millones de leuros. 

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Es Telecirco, ya sabes, OTAN güena y Putin malo malísimo, ponte las cacunas y mete a una panda de ukras en tu casa.
> Así se resume esa mierda de programación mental.
> 
> Nunca verás ahí, que acaban de tomar Mariupol.



Subnormal, vete a sorber lefa de turcochino, hijo puta.


----------



## imaginARIO (18 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Subnormal, vete a sorber lefa de turcochino, hijo puta.



Vete a defender a Soros y sus natsis güenos a Mariupol, tonto la polla, y no te olvides de ponerte la cuarta.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Vete a defender a Soros y sus natsis güenos a Mariupol, tonto la polla, y no te olvides de ponerte la cuarta.



Abre mas el ojete hijo puta, que no te cabe la tranca de Mamadou.


----------



## imaginARIO (18 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Abre mas el ojete hijo puta, que no te cabe la tranca de Mamadou.



Date natusán que te ha escocido lo de Mariopul...jojojo.
Y ahora te vas al ignore, rata sorista-otánica-follavacunas.
Menudo socialpatriota, follasoros querrás decir.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Date natusán que te ha escocido lo de Mariopul...jojojo.
> Y ahora te vas al ignore, rata sorista-otánica-follavacunas.
> Menudo socialpatriota, follasoros querrás decir.



Al ignore te vas tu, culo abierto.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En principio la revelación de secretos no supera los 3 años de prisión, pero hay muchas personas que podrían haber sido víctimas, lo cual convierte un delito en principio no grave, en algo que realmente entraña consecuencias serias.



Súmale a eso el cochecho si lo pueden probar porque PRESUNTAMENTE pagaban a funcionario público.


----------



## CaCO3 (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> A la veneno también?
> 
> Jajajaja



Me lo has quitado del teclado.


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Abr 2022)

Yo la verdad si el hijo sabe que no es su padre es un vagazo de mierda.
Tanto colegio y tanto ingles para luego no querer trabajar.
Si no es su padre querrán vivir del cuento cómo su madre.
De todas maneras a mí me dice un tipo q está separandose de su mujer y no me lo creo ese es el timo clásico de los q buscan amantes.
Hay q ser muy gilipollas jajaaa.


----------



## Mission (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Con esos dientes?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Y con esa pedazo frente, que le quitas el flequillo y puedes jugar a palas, ya se encarga élla de tapársela bien para que no se le vea, cosa que no puede hacer con los piños.

Encima la gilipollas que es creida un rato (no sé de qué) dijo un día que la habían confundido con Shakira


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Y con esa pedazo frente, que le quitas el flequillo y puedes jugar a palas, ya se encarga élla de tapársela bien para que no se le vea, cosa que no puede hacer con los piños.
> 
> Encima la gilipollas que es creida un rato (no sé de qué) dijo un día que la habían confundido con Shakira
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028940



Es clavada a la Waka Waka.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mission (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Es clavada a la Waka Waka.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Igualita, igualita


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Igualita, igualita



Lo moverá igual? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cicciolino (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ha entrado en directo pepe navarro porque van a entrevistar a la ivonne reyes la que se la folló otro y le cargo el hijo.
> 
> Ha acusado a TELECIRCO de:
> 
> ...



¿Qué te parece, @renko?


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> ¿Qué te parece, @renko?



Sigue vivo. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## perrosno (18 Abr 2022)

Goder, que fuerte nano, ni la RPC o CDN, con nuestro amigo el lidl. 



Mo gusta lo que oigo, sigue, ¿No? Corta la llamada!!! Corta la llamada!!
Higos de mil hienas!!!!!


----------



## chortinator (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Las niñas violadas y asesinadas de alcaser.
> 
> Te parece poco?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk




que rmovio exactamenbte??

fue en el missisipi??


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Y con esa pedazo frente, que le quitas el flequillo y puedes jugar a palas, ya se encarga élla de tapársela bien para que no se le vea, cosa que no puede hacer con los piños.
> 
> Encima la gilipollas que es creida un rato (no sé de qué) dijo un día que la habían confundido con Shakira
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028940



Se ha operado la cara.
Anda q no se nota.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Se ha operado la cara.
> Anda q no se nota.



La cara las tetas y todo. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PLS--palasaca (18 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Más caro le salió el último al bribón.
> 
> Más de 68 millones de leuros.
> 
> ...



Cómo joder, en una sola jugada, lo que la Historia iba a contar de ti.

Una pena.


----------



## Knight who says ni (18 Abr 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que pensaba que era el director de la DGT que le dio un calentón y se folló a la dientes?



Ese se nos folla a todos...


----------



## Cleonte (18 Abr 2022)

Otro hilo con nombre fraudulento, otra paja perdida.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

"Inmundicia": Pedro Ruiz señala así "capos" en Telecinco tras lo ocurrido con Pepe Navarro


Pedro Ruiz ha aprovechado el tenso momento vivido en 'Viva la Vida' con Pepe Navarro para volver a arremeter contra Telecinco.




www.eltelevisero.com





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Knight who says ni (18 Abr 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Otro hilo con nombre fraudulento, *otra paja perdida*.



Habla por ti...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Abr 2022)

Buenas señor, necesitamos una muestra de ADN para compararla con la de la escena del crimen.

- Me niego.

- Culpable, queda archivado el caso.

Digo yo, que ya que la Constitución dice que "La ley posibilitará la investigación de la paternidad" y siendo posible descartar la paternidad no solo con la muestra de ADN del denunciado sino con la de cualquier familiar hasta el tercer o cuarto grado de consanguineidad...

... pues igual habría que INVESTIGAR un poco, vamos, digo yo, cosas mías que soy un fascista peligroso que no sabe nada de Derecho...

En el Derecho Administrativo, para los casos de ejecución forzosa, siempre se usa la vía menos gravosa para el administrado, es decir, si puedes usar la multa coercitiva, no usas la compulsión sobre las personas, si puedes usar la ejecución subsidiaria, no usas la multa coercitiva...

Y aquí, claramente la asignación del hijo a la fuerza, es una especie de multa coercitiva (aunque los jueces, magistrados y fiscales lo negarán con cara de cemento armado, claro, para eso les pagan, para defender trágalas por la vía del "por tanto...").

¿Y la ejecución subsidiaria, o investigación subsidiaria, qué pasa, que solo vale la vía principal de investigación?

PUES VAYA INVESTIGACIÓN DE MIERDA, SEÑORES.

Pero tranquilos, que todo se hace en "interés del menor" ponerle un padre que no es el suyo a pagar de mala gana para que el niño pueda saber de mayor que siempre habrá una persona que lo odie por haberle hecho sufrir el equivalente a una condena sin merecerlo, eso debe de ser buenísimo para cualquier persona.

En este país ya nadie se cree nada, la gente que sale por la tele son auténticos monstruos.

Es el equivalente a que yo acuse de prostituta a cualquier mujer y si se niega a hacerse una prueba para ver si ha tenido sífilis que le pongan de profesión "puta" para siempre en el DNI.

Te niegas porque siempre que te acusan de algo y te sientes acosado injustamente te cabreas, es una reacción muy humana y mucho más si ha habido relación extraconyugal y tienes que estar con una mano toreando al juzgado y con la otra toreando en casa y dejando que se enfríe el tema para que no te trituren con un divorcio "a las malas".

Pero claro, mientras tanto, mientras lo niegas todo para que se enfríe el tema doméstico, el reloj del juzgado no para de correr y el juzgado NO INVESTIGA DE NINGUNA OTRA FORMA.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Abr 2022)

Resumiendo, mandar una carta para que te saquen sangre y en caso de negativa colocar un hijo por las bravas, NO ES UNA INVESTIGACIÓN.

Por tanto (a que mola) se incumple el mandato constitucional.


----------



## 4motion (20 Abr 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Resumiendo, mandar una carta para que te saquen sangre y en caso de negativa colocar un hijo por las bravas, NO ES UNA INVESTIGACIÓN.
> 
> Por tanto (a que mola) se incumple el mandato constitucional.



Vamos a ver en esta DEMOSGRACIA que nos hemos dado PEPE NAVARRO tenia que haber claudicado, hacerse la prueba y cuando esta diese que NO ES EL PADRE, demandar a la GOLFILLA de TURNO y como todos sabemos esta habria acabado en la CARCEL condenada por un JUEZ o JUEZA.

jajajajajaja


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (31 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Efectivamente, son gente investigada en todas las facetas de su vida PRIVADA de forma ilegal por la productora LA FABRICA DE la TV y un policía que tenían en nómina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues yo he leidoen el video de e r y visto que cierta puta presentadora, ( nunca me cayó bien esa sudaca cara de bruja ) con apellido de monarcas estaba implicada en el expediente royuela y que ofrecía sus servicios extras de acompañamiento y masajes con final feliz... drogaba a los " clientes que luego eran suicidados, por la trama y criminales que solicitaban su ejecución "


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (31 May 2022)

Romu dijo:


> En la España cañí hay dos polvos que han salido infinitamente rentables para las señoras y terriblemente caros para los señores.
> 
> El primero, Jezulín de Ubrique torero que ha tenido que apechugar con el via crucis de la madre de su hija que literalmente se ha forrado gracias a rentabilizar ese polvo hablando durante décadas mal de él, de su familia política, de la mujer de su ex .
> El segundo, Pepe Navarro y su tozudez a no hacerse la prueba de paternidad para demostrar que ese hijo no es de él. Nadie entiende ese via crucis por el que ha querido pasar voluntariamente el periodista. Por cierto..... de que vive Yvonne REyes??



de la profesión más asquerosa y antigua del mundo y de" anestesiar" a clientes víctimas de expediente royuela de el r78


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (31 May 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> pues yo he leidoen el video de e r y visto que cierta puta presentadora, ( nunca me cayó bien esa sudaca cara de bruja ) con apellido de monarcas estaba implicada en el expediente royuela y que ofrecía sus servicios extras de acompañamiento y masajes con final feliz... drogaba a los " clientes que luego eran suicidados, por la trama y criminales que solicitaban su ejecución "



Esto es muy heavy , aunque a la interfecta le salio su "Navarrito" muy Velloq o ... ¿ sapla&Ana ?... .


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (31 May 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Esto es muy heavy , aunque a la interfecta le salio su "Navarrito" muy Velloq o ... ¿ sapla&Ana ?... .



Exacto za.plana.. Es muy fuerte la Chusma no sube así cómo así... Para llegar a tv hay que tener mucho estómago en todos los sentidos.. Es un bruja arpía y una puta. Producto de el Mossad...


----------



## Chas2 (31 May 2022)

Otro ejemplo histórico de panchita intentando robar a un español talentoso y con dinero.



4motion dijo:


> Ahora mismo en VIVA LA VIDA.
> 
> 
> Lo estarán borrando, andaban los directores maricones con el Culo prieto nada más pepe navarro ha nombrado la bicha.
> ...


----------



## propellerman (31 May 2022)

Hace 10 años todavía estaba para apretarsela de verdad 

Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk


----------

